# My boy has a bum problem!!



## AmandaMice (Oct 27, 2013)

I cleaned my cages today and when we put Stewie back in his clean cage I noticed a bright red spot on his bum! It looks like part of his rectum is protruding! It doesn't seem to be bothering him at all. I have only had him for a week, and I got him at Petsmart. I think I am going to take him back tomorrow since I am within the 14 day return period. Does anyone know what this could be and if it will fix it's self?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Sounds like a prolapsed anus?


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

Try to see if you can help him yourself before you think about taking him back. From what I've experienced pet store people know very little about mice and mouse care and probably won't do anything to help him. Hope you figure it out


----------



## AmandaMice (Oct 27, 2013)

So I checked on Stewie yesterday morning and it had receded. But then it came back again. We took him back to the pet store and they assured me that he would be kept in isolation until the can get their vet to check him out. So we went to another store and found the most beautiful mice I have seen in a pet store. We got a new boy, he is a long haired chocolate point satin! He's adorable!! His name is Waldo. I feel bad for Stewie but after taking his cage apart to clean for the new guy I am thinking Stewie had more issues than I realized. Everything in his cage had pee on it everywhere he went. I think he may have had a constant bladder leak on top of the prolapse.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Males tend to pee on everything, it's how they mark their territory. If it's something you don't like, you'd be better of with a group of females.


----------

